
Ask HN: What do you personally host on your servers? - MertsA
I&#x27;d wager the majority of us have at least some services running on a server somewhere. What does your personal infrastructure look like?<p>e.g. I run postfix for email, nginx and Let&#x27;s Encrypt for a personal website, and a Minecraft server for my wife and I.
======
duckMuppet
I've one freenas server, one freebsd server and a fedora server, all at the
house as well as small, cheap VPS for some front facing stuff.

The two bsd based servers run quite a few of services, so much so that I
actually pay for an additional IP address. I run a Mastodon server, an
ejabberd server for messaging, Nextcloud, Plex and Emby(primarily Plex
though), DaviCal(for both contacts and calendar), a genealogy server and a
basic website all for my relatives and some close friends of family.

On the back end, I'm running services such as PostgreSQL, httpd, postfix and
dovecot which pull mail from the front facing VPS.

My fedora server is pretty much a workstation. I also have a laptop, but it's
pretty much a thin client. The server runs several different VM's, including
Win10 and bleeding edge fedora, it's also where I do tasks such as run that
inefficient garbage heap known as android studio, developing on Codeblocks, as
well as maintain my sysadmin with things like packettracer.

But really, when I've traveled outside the U.S. recently, using the laptop as
a thin client has been great going through customs coming back, It's
unfortunately garbage if you're in country where the network speeds are
limited though.

Honestly if I had to set it all up again, I'd only do DaviCal, ejabberd,
nextcloud and email because they are totally worth it, the others apps are
great time permitting. Not being forced to give everything to Google is
totally worth the time and effort to me.

